# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Hot tenting wood stove

## akaroa1

Im keen on getting out Hot Tenting somewhere next winter in the central South Island.
Somewhere that has a good supply of firewood.
Trout fishing
Hares to feed the dog
and the odd deer and pig to look at and occasionally shoot.

Why Hot Tenting ? Away somewhere remote for a reasonable amount of time when most people stay away and able to keep gear dry!

So I have put together a prototype ultralight tent wood stove. Just out of some 0.6mm stainless steel sheet that was handy in the workshop.
Liked the idea of a triangle with a perforated air supply tube in the V of the triangle.
It ended up having a 300x220mm top surface because thats what I had and a 50mm alloy chimney.



Its just propped up between a couple of bricks for the test.
This one worked pretty well but next version will be 350x250mm top and deeper sides so that the V is a little steeper and all embers  fall into the bottom more easily.
But next version will have legs to get it up to a reasonable height to feed and use. Should also get good heat into tent.



Door was pretty basic for this one and I had no control on the draft to the air vent pipe in base of V. But played around with blocking the hole and also shutting off the chimney partly and there was reasonable control over the heat and rate of burn.
Will hinge next ones door forward  just above the air tube control and it will help to stop embers falling out the front.
A couple of liters or water boiled pretty quickly.



Will look at using a silicon baking sheet to make a stove jack for through the side of a tent as a small cheap alternative to importing one.
Stainless steel thin wall tube chimney in sections short enough to fit inside body of stove for the next one also.

Looked at some of the wood stoves  used in Alaska  and Canada but even the small ones are probably too big and heavy for my intended application. They would be just too hot for a tent here even mid winter in the South Island high country

Any sheet metal workers in Canterbury on the forum who are interested in the concept and willing to advise or help with the next one?
I have every tool invented for wood but not set up for sheet metal !

----------


## 7mmsaum



----------


## Marty Henry

Ive seen some made from 9kg gas bottles, chimney out back, door cut out and rehinged on front only drawback seemed to be lack of cooking area, the thing could be carried by the handle that had been left on. Yours looks lighter and has a good area.

----------


## Marty Henry

Those are quite a bit flasher than the ones ive seen!

----------


## akaroa1

Im avoiding the gas bottle fires as I want to be well under 5kg for the stove and chimney combined.
The test one is feather light but needs more bits added to make it more functional so not sure about the final weight yet.

----------


## Munsey

> Im avoiding the gas bottle fires as I want to be well under 5kg for the stove and chimney combined.
> The test one is feather light but needs more bits added to make it more functional so not sure about the final weight yet.


If you can Weld SS , I got SS flues from my Log burner days Up to 300 mm Dia . And 75 mm for chimney . You can have a try at . Only catch make two  :Wink:

----------


## Nibblet

> If you can Weld SS , I got SS flues from my Log burner days Up to 300 mm Dia . And 75 mm for chimney . You can have a try at . Only catch make two


3 please  :Thumbsup:

----------


## K95

Check out Kifaru for lightweight woodburners. Should be able to make a copy without too much hassle.

----------


## 223nut

Love the idea of running away from the world for a few weeks over winter

----------


## Freezer

I like the idea of the ammo tin stoves like this https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4LgArTl_BSU

----------


## Nibblet

> I like the idea of the ammo tin stoves like this https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4LgArTl_BSU


Thats pretty choice too

----------


## akaroa1

I have just finally found the time to put together MK 2.



Still have some minor issues to work through.
The rolled 0.4mm stainless steel flue is my custom made. Works well and I now need to make up another 5 or 6 sections to be high enough for tent.
They are short enough to pack down and fit inside the stove body for transport.
There will be a flue damper with an allen key welded on as the handle. 
The allen key will be used for assembling the legs which had a cap screw for attaching  to the legs.
So the damper will also function as a multi tool and it will be a lot harder to loose the allen key.



Door needs a catch and a bit of a tweak. But seems to work well and is big enough for decent sized wood and pine cones once the fire has a decent base of coals.



Bottom draft control was a mock up from aluminium and works well well so I will make a stainless one soon  and it will have a stainless steel mesh screen attached for safety as will the top of the last flue section.

Whole kit with about 2m of flue sections and a pair of leather gloves ( to hold hot things ) will come in well under 5kg

----------


## Shelley

Are they made from sinks?

----------


## Biggun708

If they're not I'm getting the same idea as you!!!! Might be a good project!



> Are they made from sinks?

----------


## gadgetman

I was thinking bain mare inserts.

----------


## akaroa1

> Are they made from sinks?


No they are not made of sinks as they would be way too heavy for packing in.
Its 300 deep x 250 wide x 250 high

Sinks would be great for one to use from a vehicle where weight wasn't an issue.
Same sort of arrangement with the addition of a solid alloy sheet base bigger than the fire box for the legs to attach to. As a heat shield underneath and ash tray.
I will be making a sink based one soon because I have just spent 3 days in the Canterbury high country staying in a private musters hut you can drive to.
All the open fires were hopeless as a little of your front got mildly warm and there was -3 degrees air being drawn into the hut and whistling past you and taking all the heat up the chimney.
So a nice big sink model with a couple of elbows in the flue could have sat just in front of the hearth and maybe actually put some heat into the room.

To be fair it was probably the coldest few days of the year up there so far. Even the station managers wife was complaining about the temperature !

----------


## akaroa1

> I was thinking bain mare inserts.


Give that man a prize !

----------

